# STOLEN!!!



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 20, 2006)

I know this is a shot in the dark but here goes, one year ago this teal season i had the following goose decoys taken out of my trailer.... I live in central ks, and if you know anyone who "happened across" some new or "cheap" decoys please let me know... i dont care if you leave your name or not, i just want me gear back...

2 dz carrylite aquavacs
4 dz G&H Shells (brand new) with stakes
4 carrylite flying goose shells
2 dz misc goose floaters
4 dz bigfoots
all of the above was in brand new cabelas"brown" sacks

They didn't get the heads or feet with the bigfoots, or the heads to the floaters, but they got everything else... I AM OFFERING A CASH REWARD FOR ANY INFORMATION AND A FULLY GUIDED GOOSE HUNT FOR UP TO 4 PEAPLE FOR THE INFORMATION THAT LEADS TO THE RETURN OF MY GEAR....apparently over $1000 worth of stolen goods only warrants a "report" and no follow up of any kind by the local PD... contact me at [email protected]...


----------



## indore9 (Jun 16, 2011)

i just want to get back...


----------

